# Need Cold Appy Ideas for Teens



## Andy M. (May 12, 2009)

SO has been tasked with the preparation of cold appetizers for an 8th grade graduation function.

We're looking for ideas for a cold appetizer that's self-contained and is something that 8th graders (around 13 years old) would like.

We appreciate any suggestions you can provide.

Thanks,


----------



## Katie H (May 12, 2009)

It's been my experience (raised 5 children) that that age group likes "munchie-type" things.  Perhaps you could create an appy that resembles natchos, etc.  Although, that same age group can be quite picky when it comes to eating.  I haven't had to prepare anything for that age group in a while.  Best of luck to you.  Funny thing, I actually remember eighth grade, but it WAS a long time ago.


----------



## msmofet (May 12, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> SO has been tasked with the preparation of cold appetizers for an 8th grade graduation function.
> 
> We're looking for ideas for a cold appetizer that's self-contained and is something that 8th graders (around 13 years old) would like.
> 
> ...


 my 13 yr old daughter says cold cuts, salsa, onion dip, chips, salads, fresh fruit/salad


----------



## katybar22 (May 12, 2009)

How about fruit (strawberries, pineapple, grapes, etc) with fruit dip?

8 oz softened cream cheese
7-8 jar marshmallow fluff
8 oz cool whip


Blend cream cheese and fluff thn fold in cool whip.  Refridgerate.

You could even buy a ready made fruit tray at the grocery and send the dip along with it.


----------



## Cooksie (May 12, 2009)

Tortilla pinwheels - make a variety of different fillings

Finger sandwiches (no crust ) filled with pimiento cheese spread 

There's a recipe out there for pimiento cheese made with cream cheese that I've been meaning to try and just haven't yet. I've read people raving over it though. 

Pieces of thin sliced ham slathered with boursin cheese, rolled, and then cut into serving size pieces (maybe use Cheese Whiz filling for teenagers )


----------



## Chef Munky (May 12, 2009)

They didn't stick you with an easy task..I'm thinking on the less expensive,time consuming ( mom and dad assembled).Almost self contained.

Hot Wings,personally I like them better when their cold.Served with Ranch Dressing in a cup.

Buy some ready made dinner rolls,croissants and add lunch meats to it.You can cut them into bite sized pieces with toothpicks inserted.

Basil Bread stix, served with a side of pizza sauce.

Maybe a local restaurant will have the cups with lids at a cheap price.


Munky.


----------



## snack_pack85 (May 12, 2009)

I would make some small cheese and bacon crackers. chicken meatballs and bbq sauce. pumpkin seed and cranberry trail mix, I add white chocolate chips. pita chips and dip is always a hit.


----------



## letscook (May 13, 2009)

Sausage Balls
1 pound ground sausage 
  (Mild or hot Italian sauage or even a breakfast sausage)
3 cups Bisquick baking mix  
4 cups grated sharp Cheddar
1/8 tablespoon pepper

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F. Spray a baking sheet with vegetable oil cooking spray.  
Combine all ingredients in a large glass bowl. Mix well with your fingers. The mixture will be very crumbly. Form into 1 inch balls, squeezing the mixture so it holds together, then rolling it between the palms of your hands to form balls.  
Place the balls on the baking sheet. Bake for 18 to 20 minutes or until golden brown. To prevent sticking, move the balls with a spatula halfway through cooking.

Serve with a marnaria or your favorite pasta sauce or even a Hot mustard.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 13, 2009)

Kraft Easy Cheese (4 flavors) on different "Kwackers"......


----------



## JMediger (May 13, 2009)

They could make their own cold veggie pizzas ... bake off a couple sheets of the roll out crescent dough and cut into 3 x 3 squares.  Each student could top with how much dip (we use dill dip but I know others who use ranch) and cut up veggies they want.  Takes some of the assembly work off of you and lets pickier eaters pick the veggies they like.


----------



## Alix (May 13, 2009)

Vote #2 for the tortilla pinwheels. They are pretty easy to make, and they go like wildfire with the teen crowd. I'd throw in a veggie and dip tray and one of cheese chunks, pickles, olives, pepperoni sticks and ham chunks. Leave a few bowls of that munchie mix chip stuff out too and they will rave.


----------



## Constance (May 13, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Kraft Easy Cheese (4 flavors) on different "Kwackers"......



Good idea, Bob. Kids love that stuff. Having recently raised a teenage boy, who constantly had kids hanging around, I have discovered that most teens don't go for anything "weird" (translate unfamiliar). 

Pigs in blankets and mini-burgers would go over well, but those are served warm. 

Here's a snack my step-daughter fixes for our 13 yr. old granddaughter and her friends:

Taco Roll Ups

1 pkg. (10 count) large flour tortillas
8 oz sour cream
8 oz softened cream cheese
1 tsp lime juice
1-1/2 to 2 cups grated cheddar cheese
1 pkg taco seasoning
1 tbl. chopped jalapenos (more or less, depending on your taste)

Mix sour cream, cream cheese, lime juice, cheddar cheese, taco seasoning and jalapenos together. Spread thin layer of mixture on tortilla shells, roll up and chill for at least an hour before slicing into bite-sized pieces.


----------



## Alix (May 13, 2009)

Try this thread.


----------



## Constance (May 13, 2009)

You'll find some good snacks here...

Pace Southwestern Cooking - Pace Southwestern Meal Ideas

Something else kids love...Rice Krispie treats.


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2009)

These are some great ideas.  Thanks for all the suggestions, recipes and links.


----------



## Alix (May 13, 2009)

Andy, if you need specific recipes for pinwheels let me know, I have some gooders I will pass along.


----------



## kadesma (May 21, 2009)

If kids like Aram's you can buy the big ones at most grocery stores..Mine love them I mix cream cheese with chives and minced green olives smear it all over the aram, and then add some garlic powder and cover with spinach leaves, add ham and swiss cheese, roll and then cut..They go like crazy..
kades


----------



## squeaker (May 21, 2009)

If they like apples how about a FRUIT SHISHKABOB
my son fixed them for his Scout meetings

Pieces of four favorite fruits
Your favorite fruit juice
Lollipop sticks or firm straws
Shredded coconut

Put a few pieces of fruit on the sticks. Dip into orange juice or your favorite juice.
Roll in shredded coconut.


----------



## letscook (May 21, 2009)

Just got a Pillsbury Email yesterday and these were in it - haven't tried them yet - but they look good 

Garden Pizza Bites from Pillsbury.com

Ham and Cheese Crescent Snacks from Pillsbury.com

Mini Fruit Pizzas from Pillsbury.com


----------



## Andy M. (May 21, 2009)

Alix said:


> Andy, if you need specific recipes for pinwheels let me know, I have some gooders I will pass along.



Yes, please Alix.


----------



## Alix (May 21, 2009)

OK Andy, I'll go post them and link here.

Edit: Here they are. Enjoy!


----------

